# Помогите определить качество аккордеона.



## Alex Menshutin (16 Апр 2014)

Всем доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста, оценить качество аккордеонов(стоит ли покупать). Аккордеонист я не профессиональный, так что говорить, что Bugarri лучше не стоит. Ссылки прилагаются, два аккордеона.
http://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_kontsertnyy
_novyy_292078808
http://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_golden_cup_

ha2012_44_221670290


----------



## vev (16 Апр 2014)

*Alex Menshutin*,

Добрый день,
а можно сразу несколько вопросов:
- для чего Вам нужен аккордеон? Репертуар (класика, эстрада и т.д.)? 
- Что Вам было бы от него надо? Размер? Количество голосов/регистров? Прямая/ломаная дека?
- Предельная цена?
- по каким критериям были выбраны именно эти аккордеоны?

Что касаемо второго китайца, думаю, мнение на этом форуме будет практически единогласным: полный отстой и ни при каких условиях брать его не следует. 

С уважением
Евгений

P.S. кстати, если Вы смотрите на avito для Питера, то выбор там минимальный. Посмотрите Москву. Выбор будет больше, и цена намного разумнее, что и доставку может компенсировать


----------



## Alex Menshutin (16 Апр 2014)

[*vev*,
Отучился в музыкальной школе. Играть для себя, нравится больно. Определённого репертуара нет.
Что мне от него надо? Чтобы звучал красиво и играть было приятно, понятнее объяснить, увы, не смогу. Размер полный. Количество голосов-предпочтительно 4+, но не меньше 3. В деках не разбираюсь, если посоветуете-буду благодарен.
Предельная цена-приблизительно 100 т. рублей
По каким критериям. Только размер и внешний вид. Изначально хотел S5, но отзывы в основном отрицательные.
За китайца и совет про avito спасибо.


----------



## vev (16 Апр 2014)

*Alex Menshutin*,
гляньте в личку


----------



## Pavel Z (18 Июн 2014)

*Alex Menshutin,*
Я бы взял аккордеон, который в первой ссылке - он и выглядит солидно, и регистров много, можно под себя всякие финтифлюшки настроить, играть все, что душа пожелает, да и качество у него, видимо, на высоте. Но второй аккордеон реально без качества.
Это ИМХО. Ваше дело - присматриваться к нему или нет!


----------

